# Went Electric



## bowvalley (Oct 28, 2009)

I just made the move to electric. Have 3 kids under 5 and spent too much time burning or not getting smoke while running in the house to stop a disaster. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Went and got a Masterbuilt and have one round of jerky through it. Have some deer summer sausage on the racks right now. We'll see how it goes. Will be spending a lot of time learning in the electric section now. Going 120 for 3 hours and upping to 160 here in another hour. I welcome any suggestions on how to do summer sausage with the M.B. I'm off to do some searching and learning.


----------



## DanMcG (Oct 28, 2009)

congrats on the new smoker, I don't have the MB but I burn 2 electrics and I enjoy the less hassle .


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 28, 2009)

Congrats on the new smoker and I hope it takes care of your needs with all them kids it will be easier for you.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 28, 2009)

Congratulations, a good choice I believe...


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 28, 2009)

Congrats and welcome to the forum. You are going to enjoy the addiction


----------



## chainsaw (Oct 28, 2009)

Congrats, good temp control. Lots of good advice on MES here


----------



## bowvalley (Oct 28, 2009)

thanks all
thanks for the link chainsaw


----------



## miamirick (Oct 28, 2009)

sounds to me like you need  to get rid of the electiric and get something that takes more time so you spend less time makin the kids and more time cookin meat


----------



## bowvalley (Oct 28, 2009)

I agree. Though I wouldn't trade them for anything I can also remember how easy life was when it was just the 2 of us.


----------



## miamirick (Oct 28, 2009)

very true they are the best thing going,  my daughter is a senior in college and my boy is a junior in high school,  i get depressed realizing he is gone off in a year and a half,  then its just me the wife and my dog left  enjoy em while they are young


----------



## ronp (Oct 29, 2009)

Here are a few recipes from Morton salt. I have made the salamie several times.

http://mortonsalt.com/recipes/RecipeCategory.aspx?CID=6

Good luck with your Masterbuilt, I love mine.


----------



## mnbike (Oct 29, 2009)

Bow,
It sounds like you already know what you're doing. Thats the temps I used for doing my deer summer sausage on my MES. Make sure you have something in your bowl to keep your temp stabil. I've used water in the past, but a wile back someone suggested sand. I got a bag od playsand from the local super store. Deer season begins in a couple of weeks up here. Hopefully I'll have something soon to try making more sausage with!

Bike


----------



## bowvalley (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks ron, going to try some of these for sure.


----------



## bowvalley (Oct 29, 2009)

Really, sand? That is interesting. I have never heard that before. Going to have to go check the temp here. I want internal temp of 165 right? Does anyone crank it up at the end and toss the sausage in ice water? In the past I went right to the fridge, but after searching threads that might not be the right way to go.


----------



## ronp (Oct 29, 2009)

I do the ice water bath till internals are 110' if I remember.


----------



## bowvalley (Oct 29, 2009)

I was thinking 110-120 range, wasn't really sure though. Thx ronp.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 29, 2009)

When you get the joy of having your oldest of 9 grandkids living with you to go to college you will realize how lucky you are


----------



## mgwerks (Oct 29, 2009)

All 5 of mine have left the nest. I really enjoyed them when they were young. It was great, right about up to the time the figured out how to roll over. It was all downhill after that...


----------



## txbigred (Oct 29, 2009)

Internal temp to 152 and it's done! Cold water shower or bath for 5-10 minutes, then hang to dry & bloom for a few hours then into the cooler for an overnight stay.......

Dave


----------



## txbigred (Oct 29, 2009)

How true!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





DAve


----------



## bowvalley (Oct 29, 2009)

Too funny, but probably true. Oh what I have to look forward too. Thanks for all the great info.


----------

